# something to kill time



## south syde dobe (Jan 8, 2010)

[yt]RQtiAspQtIo&feature=topvideos[/yt]

I lol'd at the fatty who jumped into a frozen lake without realizing it xP


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 8, 2010)

That was humorous, I have to admit. Felt bad for the kid in the lake though.

Though the online gamer bit rocked.


----------



## Fokkewolf (Jan 8, 2010)

Lol . Squirrel Aids is some serious shit .


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 8, 2010)

Fokkewolf said:


> Lol . Squirrel Aids is some serious shit .


 
It is, by next year it will of killed 10% of the USA population


----------



## Clutch (Jan 8, 2010)

I have to say this made my day. But I have to say I relate to the Online Gamer just because, I do trash Talk Alot..


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 8, 2010)

Clutch said:


> I have to say this made my day. But I have to say I relate to the Online Gamer just because, I do trash Talk Alot..


 
Lol I've played people like this and some were alot worst though, I was beating the crap out of one dude so bad on Halo 3 a while back that he starting using racist insults to try and piss me off but that just made me hunt him down in game and kill the crap out of him xD


----------



## Hir (Jan 8, 2010)

Already seen it, I've been a watcher of Equals 3 for quite a while.


----------

